# Trouble adding items to my basket



## BlackLightning (May 11, 2006)

I just registered on the site. I click 'Buy it Now', which works. Then whether I click 'Update', 'Continue Shopping' or 'Submit' the end result is that nothing is in my basket.

Kinda frustrating as I want to order today. Can anyone help?

PS I do have plenty of experience ordering online before the smart remarks begin :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Buddy,

You have your browser set to not allow cookies from our site.

Follow the instruction at:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/help.asp

You will be sorted then. (hopefully)

All the best,

Johnny


----------



## BlackLightning (May 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot. All working now :thumb:


----------

